# What would you pay?



## mistergil (May 24, 2007)

Looks like a nice clean design with good features. You could go with the high quality angle and do a cabinet type job or keep the cost down, no frills approach. Personally, I like to build stuff myself going with a low cost, long life mentality. Thick plywood works here. Your design seems a bit narrow for me but I prefer the wider Tanzanian, never used Kenyans. With the window, tin roof and pre-finishing you should be able to get at least 135$ or so, maybe more, I'm not a good judge of pricing so all I can offer are best wishes for a successful venture, they should sell, no problem.


----------



## DaveWilliamsTX (Aug 16, 2007)

We are of the same mindset, although I can see how some might be drawn towards the "lawn ornament" type hive (as far as looks go). I think i'll stick with 3/4 project plywood (one side sanded) unless someone really wants a fancier wood. Even then I'm no cabinet maker, so inclined to think that my tools should only be used on regular old plywood lest I butcher some nice oak stuff.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

*tbh*

No market, wouldnt do it , waste of time


----------



## knadai (Jun 24, 2007)

Two approaches:

Time & material (T&M)
How much would your material cost be and how long would it take to make? Finally, how much do you value your time?

Comparable value
How many frames is your hive capable of holding? What would a Langstroth hive of the same capacity (sans foundation) cost?

Regardless of what values you calculate, something is only worth what someone else will pay. Asking on this forum is a great way to figure this out. Heck, I would like to buy one!

Unfortunately, the shipping costs inherent with a long hive will be a serious damper on business.


----------



## DaveWilliamsTX (Aug 16, 2007)

spunky said:


> No market, wouldnt do it , waste of time


Spunky, I've corresponded with the founder of backyardhive.com and found that she has sold over 500 in the past two years, at a price of almost 300 dollars. Her product is very well made, and made from choice materials. I'd like to offer people an option made of durable lumber for less money.


----------



## DaveWilliamsTX (Aug 16, 2007)

knadai said:


> Two approaches:
> 
> Time & material (T&M)
> How much would your material cost be and how long would it take to make? Finally, how much do you value your time?
> ...


They cost me about 70 dollars to produce, and about five hours to build (when doing one at a time). Having to set up for the various cuts is the time consuming part - in mass I imagine the time could be cut down to about 2 - 3 hours per hive. I need to inquire about shipping.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

DaveWilliamsTX said:


> Spunky, I've corresponded with the founder of backyardhive.com and found that she has sold over 500 in the past two years, at a price of almost 300 dollars. Her product is very well made, and made from choice materials. I'd like to offer people an option made of durable lumber for less money.



Ok, go ahead, I just dont see it from a long hive V lang perspective. While your at it, why not just make skeps ???


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Just a thought... wouldn't it be better if the viewing window had a door or cover of some sort? I'm thinking that the bees would prefer to be in the dark, protected, like a natural hive.


----------



## DaveWilliamsTX (Aug 16, 2007)

it does have one, its sitting on the ground in the pic


----------



## trapperbob (May 27, 2007)

You might try making a couple and see if you can sell them on ebay if the market is there they will sell real well if it's not well you will find that out also.


----------



## Heritage (May 10, 2005)

I have sold around 10 hives on ebay over the last couple of years and yes, there is a market. I didn't have any trouble selling any of them. They all went for around $120. Solid pine construction. High quality white exterior paint. A wooden roof with an extra helping of exterior paint. No viewing window. No stand. I am a cabinet maker and have a plethora of tools at my disposal. I have streamlined the construction and can build an entire hive with bars and have it ready to paint in about 2 hours. I might have $12 - $15 bucks in it when I'm done (I get the basswood for the bars for free from the scraps from cabinet jobs for one of our builders) Point is, I can churn them out quite fast and cheaply, but the shipping will kill you. Without a UPS pickup account, one of these hives (around 40 lbs packed) cost $83 going to Colorado from Virginia. With a UPS account it was around $30. That is if you have a UPS account. We didn't, but a friend business owner did, and I shipped from his location. A couple of hives is no problem, but you know the old adage about overstaying your welcome...  I have been toying with plans for a kit that can easily be assembled that might save on shipping. The problem with UPS is that the hive is so large that they charge extra for the size. I haven't priced DHL but I've heard a lot of negative comments about them. Fed-Ex might be a viable option. I have noticed that UPS has seemed to have gotten lax when it comes to being careful. I have boldly and clearly labeled the boxes as FRAGILE and packed them VERY well, and they still managed to damage 2 of them within a month. One of them I had to eat and send another one on my. The other one was minor and the buyer was very kind - I sent her about 30 more top bars for her trouble. All that to say this, there is a market. I was asked by a bee supply house about building them some hives, but the shipping made it unreasonable. Good luck!


----------



## DaveWilliamsTX (Aug 16, 2007)

Now that was a response! Thanks for that info, it sounds like you've got a pretty good deal going there. I think the profit margin is a little tight using store bought materials.


----------



## spunky (Nov 14, 2006)

DaveWilliamsTX said:


> Now that was a response! Thanks for that info, it sounds like you've got a pretty good deal going there. I think the profit margin is a little tight using store bought materials.




Good luck Dave; keep us posted on your progress.


----------

